# How can i speed up my F2L



## Ale Perm (Aug 2, 2022)

Need help for F2L, Go from 15 to 30/35 for ftl (with cross) 43 avg with OLL and PLL


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 2, 2022)

don't focus on lookahead yet, make your f2l pairs like muscle memory and drill solvez


----------



## Mattecuber (Aug 2, 2022)

Try to find a solution for every case that Is max 10 moves or less long (inclused inserting)


----------

